# FR: Accord des adjectifs de couleur qui sont des substantifs (marron, orange…)



## Amanda1111

Hi!

This is my first time, so I hope I'm in the right place!

I have a doubt about whether the adjective "marron" in French has a plural form or not. Please could someone tell me if the following sentence is OK or whether "marron" should have an "s" on it:

*Deux yeux marron.*

Thank you very much!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also Accord des adjectifs de couleur qui sont des substantifs (rose, orange, marron…) in the Français Seulement forum. You may also be interrested in FR: Accord des adjectifs de couleur composés - Agreement of compound color adjectives.


----------



## DearPrudence

'marron' est invariable, so even with a plural noun, there's no 's' -> des yeux marron
C'est invariable. You can 'guess' it because you could not say: une jupe marron*e*: pas d'accord en genre et pas d'accord en nombre non plus.
(at least, it's the way I have been taught  ).
Hope I'm not too wrong.

p.s: sorry I could not write all that in English. Never sure how you say 's'accorder en genre et en nombre' in English.


----------



## geve

Hello Amanda, et bienvenue sur le forum !  

As a matter of fact, I recently discovered in a method for French learners, that originally we were not supposed to put an "s" to "marron" - neither should we on "orange" ; because they are nouns used as adjectives (des yeux marron = des yeux _de la couleur d'un_ marron).
But now I guess we could say that they have become adjectives and therefore can take the plural... that is how most French people will write them at least  
(see here - but other resources have the opposite opinion, like here for instance)


----------



## racingsnake1904

Hi there - can you help? Does the adjective marron agree? Is it une feuille marron or marrone?


----------



## xtrasystole

No, it doesn't agree here. 
_'Une feuille marron'_.


----------



## Stéphane89

We say _'une feuille marron'_ but I couldn't tell you the rule... I learnt it at school but it was some years ago and I forgot it


----------



## Teafrog

It is 'une feuille marron', but I equally don't know why.
After all, you would say "une feuille noire"! Are there some colours that never accord with anything, such as "grenat", etc.?

Il y a t-il un prof parmis vous qui pourrait élucider ce p'tit problème


----------



## geve

Je ne suis pas prof, mais je peux dire que c'est parce que "marron" est un susbtantif.  Il faut en fait considérer que c'est "une feuille [de la couleur d'un] marron". De même, "orange" ne devrait pas s'accorder normalement... Mais dans la pratique, c'est maintenant utilisé comme un adjectif.

de couleur + nom de couleur - accord


----------



## Teafrog

Merçi Geve. En anglais c'est un peu plus simple (j'ai l'impression) > a brown bear, but a chesnut-coloured door!
J'ai suivit tous vos liens, ainsi que la plupart des 'sous-liens'; trés intéressants


----------



## xtrasystole

Teafrog said:


> En anglais c'est un peu plus simple (j'ai l'impression)


Right you are, Teafrog. In French grammar rules may be very tricky. 
BTW, is it _'des grands pantalons marron'_ or _'des grands pantalons marrons'_?


----------



## DearPrudence

Actually it's supposed to be:
*"de grands pantalons marron"  *

But apparently things would be changing & you would be allowed to write it with an "s".
Well, personally I think that for me it's easier not to agree it neither in gender nor in number


----------



## danimlbrg

straight from my french textbook "Mots toujours invariables: les noms de fruits et fleurs utilisés comme un adjectif de couleur,  aussi que les adjectifs de couleur composés. "

this apparently encompasses colors like marron, lilas, orange et cerise, as well as colors like vert foncé, bleu marine, et gris fer.   

so says my textbook.  Prudence, what did you mean "apparently things would be changing?"  are they changing the rule?


----------



## geve

danimlbrg said:


> so says my textbook. Prudence, what did you mean "apparently things would be changing?" are they changing the rule?


Well... not every grammar book might agree on this. Some very common colours such as _orange, marron, rose_, originally come from objects and should therefore be considered as juxtaposed nouns (_une tasse orange = une tasse [de la couleur d'une] orange_) hence should not agree. But they are so common that they might now be considered as adjectives, and take the plural => _des robes marrons, trois pulls roses, vos cahiers oranges_. 

This is what they say here:


> Évidemment, il y a des exceptions. Ce sont généralement des noms qui ont acquis le statut d'adjectif. Par exemple, les noms suivants s'accordent en genre et en nombre:
> - rose: _des draps roses_
> - orange: _des colorants oranges_ (à l'origine, "orangé" est l'adjectif consacré: on le retrouve encore à l'école dans l'énoncé des sept couleurs de l'arc-en-ciel, par exemple)
> - marron (variable en nombre): _des chaussures marrons_
> - écarlate, fauve, incarnat, mauve, pourpre s'accordent également.


But you'll find other sources that have slightly different views, as I had said here. 
Nonetheless I think it is safe to say that many French people would spell _marron, orange, rose_ with an S.

For vert foncé, bleu marine, gris fer etc. it is different: they do not take agreement because they are composed nouns. _Des robes vertes_ but _des robes vert foncé_.


----------



## xtrasystole

Bonsoir à tous,

La règle de grammaire que rappelle l'ami danimlbrg est très claire et semble la mieux correspondre à ce qu'une majorité de gens suivent instinctivement.

Pour ma part, je ne suis pas choqué si on se met à accorder un qualificatif normalement invariable (par exemple _'marron'_).
En revanche, ce qui me choque énormément (et je pense ne pas être le seul) c'est si on accorde en nombre mais pas en genre ! Par exemple _'des robes marrons'_ (alors que le mot _'robe'_ est féminin) me paraît une faute très grossière !!!
Il faut savoir ce que l'on veut. Si on ne suit pas la règle qui dit que l'adjectif est invariable, il ne faut pas avoir peur de dire _'des robes marrones'_ (horrible à entendre).


En tout cas, je ne conseille pas à nos amis non-francophones (et aux francophones non plus, d'ailleurs) d'utiliser une forme aussi grossière (dans le sens de "qui manque de qualité") que _'des robes marrons'_.

(C'est ma petite opinion, et je la partage  ).


----------



## Maître Capello

D'après _Le Bon Usage_, des noms de couleur employés adjectivement, il n'y a que _écarlate, mauve, pourpre_ et _rose_ qui s'accordent.


----------



## emma42

Alors tu dirais "des robes marron", xtrasystole?


----------



## monkeyboymyth

my professor said never to make the words agree in number. the two he gave as examples were orange and marron because they both also meant the fruit orange and a chestnut.


----------



## xtrasystole

emma42 said:


> Alors tu dirais "des robes marron", xtrasystole?


Yes, definitely. 

As a matter of fact, I stand by danimlbrg's useful reminder: 



danimlbrg said:


> straight from my french textbook "Mots toujours invariables: les noms de fruits et fleurs utilisés comme un adjectif de couleur, aussi que les adjectifs de couleur composés. "
> 
> this apparently encompasses colors like *marron*, *lilas*, *orange* et *cerise*, as well as colors like *vert foncé*, *bleu marine*, et *gris fer*.


----------



## geve

xtrasystole said:


> Il faut savoir ce que l'on veut. Si on ne suit pas la règle qui dit que l'adjectif est invariable, il ne faut pas avoir peur de dire _'des robes marrones'_ (horrible à entendre).


_Des robes marronnes_ avec deux N alors, mais ça ne veut pas dire la même chose. 



xtrasystole said:


> En tout cas, je ne conseille pas à nos amis non-francophones (et aux francophones non plus, d'ailleurs) d'utiliser une forme aussi grossière (dans le sens de "qui manque de qualité") que _'des robes marrons'_.


Que faites-vous de "orange", alors, voulez-vous qu'on l'accorde ou non ? Et "rose" (qui est très officiellement accepté comme adjectif, lui, mais pourquoi d'autres couleurs communes ne prendraient pas le même chemin) ?
Et ce paragraphe du _Bon usage_ (mentionné ici), personne ne l'a cité ?


> Au reste, Grevisse notait déjà (ibid., note 2, p. 351) que l'_On constate une tendance à traiter comme adjectifs tous les noms employés pour désigner la couleur et à faire l'accord du mot selon sa fonction._ Et de citer ainsi cet exemple emprunté à Pierre Loti (de l'Académie française !) : _vêtus de robes rouges, vertes ou oranges_ (_Azyadé_).



Si je puis me permettre également d'attirer l'attention sur cette petite phrase du TLFi et les exemples associés :


> Certains aut. considèrent que _marron_ est devenu un véritable adj. et l'accordent avec le subst. qu'il qualifie. _Si les acteurs sont bien à gauche et au bord vous verrez leurs pourpoints marrons_ (Jacob, _Cornet dés,_ 1923, p.213). _Ma pauvre abeille, tu crois que tous les yeux sont gris. Il y en a des bleus, des marrons, des verts et des noirs_ (Sartre, _Mains sales,_ 1948, 3e tabl., 1, p.60).



Si je peux m'exprimer de façon aussi grossière que Sartre, moi ça me va bien. 

Moi j'accorde "rose", "orange" et "marron", parce que l'absence de S m'écorche l'oeil, tellement ces mots ressemblent à des adjectifs. Ils y ressemblent, car qui pense encore à l'objet censément référent en énoncant la couleur ? _Des jupes cerise_, là oui, j'ai l'image de la cerise qui me vient à l'esprit pour visualiser la couleur. _Des yeux noisette, des ceintures acajou, des murs abricot_... idem.
J'ai beau savoir la règle, de voir écrit _des pulls marron_ m'arrête l'oeil.

Pour la question de l'accord en genre de "marron", je raisonne ainsi : l'accord en nombre change uniquement la forme écrite puisqu'à l'oral le S ne s'entend pas. Si l'on voulait l'accorder en genre il faudrait donc changer la prononciation qui jusqu'ici ne posait aucun problème. Je choisis donc d'écrire d_es robes marrons, des chaussures marrons, des chaises marrons_. Mais qui sait, avec le temps, j'en viendrai peut-être à dire et écrire _des robes marronnes_...


----------



## ffanny

Bonjour a tous,

[...]

Et dans le cas du mot "marron": les yeux marron ou les yeux marrons?

Merci pour les reponses

fanny


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour

[...]

pour marron, c'est comme pour orange. C'est invariable.


----------



## Language_Student

Hi everyone, I'm just typing something up on my computer and I wrote 'J'ai les cheveux bruns et les yeux marrons'.  The computer says it should be 'les cheveux brun' et 'les yeux marron'.  Is this correct?  I don't think it is because then the adjective doesn't agree with the noun but I wanted to check.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## OLN

Hello

*Brun* s'accorde,* marron* non.

See here.

Quote :
"L'accord des couleurs est loin d'être simple en français.
En règle générale, lorsque la couleur est *un adjectif*, il s'accorde en genre et en nombre avec le nom.
'Lorsque l'adjectif est aussi *un nom*, la couleur est *invariable*."

Des fleurs orange.


----------



## Donaldos

I think your computer knows more than you give him credit for:
_
J'ai les cheveux brun*s* et les yeux marron_.

brun is a regular adjective whereas marron is a noun used as an adjective and is, as such, invariable (just like _orange_).


----------



## RoxAndSox

Is "orange" like "marron" in that it doesn't become "oranges" when it's describing something plural?  I was under the impression that "marron" was the only color that didn't agree...


----------



## Maître Capello

In fact, as for the vast majority of colors based on actual things (e.g., _émeraude, vermeil, marron, aigue-marine_…), _orange_ doesn't agree. The only exceptions to this rule are _pourpre, mauve,  rose, écarlate, fauve, _and _incarnat_.

P.S.: Welcome to the WR forums, RoxAndSox!


----------



## RoxAndSox

Thanks so much, Maître Capello!    I am a high school French teacher with three years' experience, but somehow the color orange never came up, nor do I remember learning about it in college for some reason.  I'm so thankful for a resource like this message board.  Thanks again!


----------



## Bizarrissime

Bonjour
D'habitude, les adjectifs de couleur faisant référence aux "vrais" objets "concrets" ne s'accordent ni en genre ni en nombre aux substantifs qualifiés...donc, il y a,par exemple, "des ballons orange", sans -s au mot "orange" et "les yeux marron" sans -s au mot "marron".... 

Merci


----------



## cygne

bonsoir!
pourriez-vous m'expliquer si "marron", utilisé en tant qu'adjectif substantivisé, reste toujours invariable?
Par example : la robe verte - la verte, les robes vertes- les vertes.
qu'en est-il de " la robe marron'? est-ce qu'on dit "la maronne"? ou "la marron"? merci d'avance


----------



## Donaldos

_la marron_

(substan*tivé*)


----------



## lafcheesegal

Bonjour tout le monde!

I am a university Graduate Student and Graduate Teaching Assistant at the same university. This morning in my French 101 class, my students started learning colors. My annotated instructor's textbook states that the colors "orange" and "marron" NEVER change. This includes in the plural form. Example: Orange socks (des chaussettes orange).
This is NOT what I learned back in the day. I am certain that "orange" must agree with the number of the object...hence, "des chaussettes oranges", or "des jupes marrons". Could someone please confirm which is correct? I told my students I would research into this matter. I don't want them learning this incorrectly. I feel silly having to ask, but when a textbook says one thing and I learned another, I want to be 100% certain.

Merci mille fois!


----------



## jetset

Another twisted grammar rules only we have the secret, and ignore at the same time.
No plural except for three specific colours (http://profvirtuel.free.fr/elementaire/orl interactif/plurieladjcouleurmemo.htm)


> Règle (2) : le nom employé comme adjectif  de couleur reste invariable.
> Exemples  : des jupes _marron _avec des motifs _orange_
> Sauf : _rose, fauve et mauve. _   Exemples : des chaussures _roses._


----------



## Petites mousctaches

I found a very clear explanation here:


> Là où ça se complique, c'est lorsque l'adjectif en question est un nom commun qui est pris adjectivement. En gros, l'adjectif est aussi un nom. À ce moment-là, la couleur est invariable.
> 
> des yeux marron (de la couleur du marron)
> des étoffes orange (de la couleur de l'orange)
> 
> On peut citer d'autres noms qui peuvent servir à exprimer une couleur et qui sont invariables : abricot, ardoise, argent, azur, brique, bronze, café, caramel, champagne, chocolat etc.


----------

